# Looking for Fire HD Calendar App



## JRichards33 (Jun 18, 2013)

It appears that the vast majority of calendar apps require me to go out and buy an Android or an IPhone, purchase their app and set it up on the newly purchased equipment, then set up procedures to upload and download to those apps.  Or they require me to be connected to the internet, or to the Kindle app store in order to run.  Or they have an automatic spell checker I cannot turn off that changes names and places to words.  

I just want a simple, stand-alone utility that does not connect to anything else.  If I have no connection, I want it to work.  I want to be able to look and see what is scheduled for today or the future, whether it is a doctor's appointment or a bridge game with someone, and set up new ones easily.  That's it.  

I guess I am no longer on the edge of technology, and haven't been for a long time.  My phone makes calls and nothing else.  So for this connectivity is more of a problem than a help.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried using the built in calendar app?  you shouldn't have to connect it to anything else to use it...

Betsy


----------



## JRichards33 (Jun 18, 2013)

When I try to add an event, it says:  

"No Calendars to Sync

You cannot add an event because you do not have a Calendar account or the calendar is not visible.  Select Add Account to add a Calendar account, wait for it to finish syncing and try again later, or select Cancel and make sure at least one calendar is visible."

Perhaps this is just a simple as setting up an account.  Sometimes I miss the obvious.


----------



## JRichards33 (Jun 18, 2013)

When I click on "Add Account" it comes up with:

"AOL
Exchange
Gmail
Hotmail
Yahoo
Other Provider"

And I do not have any of those.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I was in the same situation. I was using a really nice stand-alone Calendar/Task app on the Original Fire, but it isn't compatible with the HD (forgot the name of it atm). So I tried a few different things that didn't have what I needed (or else required synching). Then I found one in a place I didn't expect--ColorNote. It has a Calendar (not immediately obvious--you have to tap at upper left to get the menu bar and tap Calendar). It actually works well, has reminders, search, plus you have all the note-keeping functionality.


----------



## JRichards33 (Jun 18, 2013)

I tried that and it seems to do what I want!  

Thank you.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Thanks I use Color Note and never knew about the calendar.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

You're welcome, glad it helped. With so many apps out there, you'd think there would be more calendar ones to choose from. 

BTW, the one I couldn't remember yesterday is called Pocket Informant.  Like I said, it wouldn't work on my HD, but that was when the HDs first came out, so you might want to check it out in case they've upgraded it to work on them by now.  It was a FAotD back when I got it on my OF.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

Wow. I've been using Color Note for a long time to take notes and didn't even realize it had a calendar option. Nice find!


----------

